# Amtrak Las Vegas to Southern California in 2013



## NAVYBLUE (Oct 14, 2012)

http://www.lvrj.com/...-174081901.html

Although I am cautiously optimistic, I have some doubts he can get AMTRAK and the (3) host tracks on his side, but I'll wait and see. It would be a boon to Las Vegas' economy as the train ends right on the Strip at the Plaza Casino. It could bring in the gamblers and 'outdoor recreation" enthusiasts and facilitate railfans (ME-ME-ME) to LAX and EMY for LD trains and the west coast trains.

From the article he has already bought rolling stock from a private company in Wisconsin. My concern is the company's lack of experience in the transportation field and the aforementioned AMTRAK/host railroad cooperation.

Comments ?

NAVYBLUE


----------



## Anderson (Oct 14, 2012)

Could we move/merge this into the X-Train thread? This isn't an Amtrak service (unlike the thread name implies), it's going to be a twice-weekly "party train" run by another company (as stated in the initial post), and the title is just likely to confuse people.


----------



## MrFSS (Oct 14, 2012)

Being being discussed *HERE**.*


----------

